# New owner Southport



## Sammyz (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello from cold damp Southport! Bought a 225 2004 plate TT after looking for a while. This forum was an invaluable source of information and already helped me eradicate the worst of the rattles coming from the tailgate! I advise anyone looking to buy an older TT to read through this forum and absorb some of the knowledge here. There are some wide variations in price and condition with cars for sale and one doesn't always follow the other! 
Car will be our daily driver so no plans yet to mod it. My first Audi after many BMWs and the TT was a car I always wanted to own.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sammyz, welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

